# Anyone have a German Shepherd and Goldens?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No one does?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, we have a member going by the name Lisa_and_Willow

She has a gorgeous GR pup and a majestic GSD.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes I would look up Lisa. Willow is the GR and Disel is the GS. My boyfriend's family had a GS and he had a GR and they would all run and play. Jack, GS, was not aggressive. There are no fences around the yards so all the dogs hang out with each other.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll bump for Lisa and Willow.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Debles said:


> I'll bump for Lisa and Willow.


She is in England so she may not see it until tomorrow :wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a Breeder in Maryland who breeds both German Shepherds and Golden's. She also has 1 of each as family pets.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

One of our puppies went to a family that also had a senior GS. From all reports they are getting along just fine. Initially, when the puppy wanted to play, Max (the GS)would look at the people pleadingly as if to say "what does this kid want from me?" 
Other then that the two get along fine.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My boss owns a German Sheppard and a Golden. My understanding is they get along fine. The Sheppard is a female and is around 10 years old. The Golden's a male and is about 5 years old. They also have 2 kids and everyone gets along great!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Debles said:


> Also as opposed to Goldens, would a female GS be more easy going and gentler than a male? MY male GS was very sweet but he was an only dog.
> It would be neutered/spayed regardless.


I have a friend who had both a female and male GS. The female was very dominate and incredibly intelligent (almost to a scary degree). The male was much more easy going and gentle, except when following her lead.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My son wants a GSD and I had wondered about the same question. We always had GSDs (or GSD mixes) when I was a child and loved them. Brooks is our first Golden and what a different dog a Golden is!
I do have a question about the breeding of GSDs. The ones I have seen people walking with seem to have noses that are so much longer and thinner (than I remember 40 years ago). The dogs seem to have a "harsher" look (if that's the right word). Is that just my imagination?


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Poochie is our old man, a GS /chow cross (looks like a red shepherd), and grew up a New York watchdog, and Daddy's rough boy.

Lisa is the bratty little girl GR who enjoys stealing his toys and messing with his tail or any other part she can slobber on. At six months Lisa is almost his height but he still outweighs her, his rangy sixty to her rangy forty. 

The old perve won't even take the abuse from me or the kids that she dishes out to him. Even when he tells her "I want to be left alone" and sits grumbling in his crate will she give up on him. But at the same time she's picking up some of his traits too. Ever seen a GR try to look intimidating? RLMAO


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> My son wants a GSD and I had wondered about the same question. We always had GSDs (or GSD mixes) when I was a child and loved them. Brooks is our first Golden and what a different dog a Golden is!
> I do have a question about the breeding of GSDs. The ones I have seen people walking with seem to have noses that are so much longer and thinner (than I remember 40 years ago). The dogs seem to have a "harsher" look (if that's the right word). Is that just my imagination?


I don't know about the "harsher" look. There are different colors in GSD just like with goldens. Some are more tan and black and others are reddish and black. The two breeders I know of in my state have outstandingly beautiful dogs, they're from Germany and breed also for good temperment. Which is what I would want.

My main concern is how much exercise they need since I have so many health problems. It might not be meant to be. With my goldens I can exercise them all they want by throwing retrieves.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

If you have a male golden who is slightly dog aggressive,i would get a puppy,female!.Males(whatever the breed)will respect the female cos they don't really care enough!.I truly don't think that GSD are aggressive!.I use to walk with 4 of them and they were very close in character to my male hovawart!.They were wonderful and I'm completly in love with the longhair GSD!.GO FOR IT!!.All 4 of the GSD,I walked with,would retrieve anything you want!.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My neighbor's GSD gets along great with the lab they own as well. I don't like how the GSD barks at Lucky...but that's not the same as one being a part of your "pack".

This GSD lives to retrieve by the way.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Being from Germany I've seen lot's of GSD. All of the ones I meet where always very nice and playful. I would also get a puppy not an adult.
Go for it!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello!! This is going to be a long post! As much as I love, love, love Goldens, German Shepherds rule my heart!

I have a 22 month old male GSD and a 5 month old female Golden. I got Diesel when my terrier was 12 and as she wasn't very dog friendly he didn't play with her much. Sadly she died last year and as Diesel was quite young and dog friendly I got Willow. They get along great! The only issue has been furniture as Diesel became a bit possesive of my bed but I stopped both of them going on it so problem solved.

This pic was before they got off the bed!









Socialisation is incredibly important with shepherds as most can be wary of strange dogs/people after puppyhood. When Diesel hit about 11 months he started barking at people in the street if they came near him. Taking him to regular dog training classes built up his confidence and he isn't as nervous now. Fear-agression is far too common in GSDs. A good breeder and trainer will help you avoid this.

My baby.









Diesel with friends.




















Having Willow has helped him alot as she wants to see everyone he doesn't want to be left out so people who stops to see Willow get GSD kisses too! 

One of the main differences between them is that Diesel can be more aloof with people and is fairly picky about his friends but once Diesel likes you he will never forget! When he was a pup he would see someone who I worked with who left about a year ago. She came back for a while recently and he went very wild and puppy-like with her again!

German Shepherds tend to be a one person dog. Not that they don't get on great with a family as they do but they tend to seek out one person for comfort and partnership. It is a wonderful bond. I know that Willow would follow anyone with yummy food. Diesel would stay with me.

As for health I won't lie to you. Shepherds can have alot of problems. Hip dysplasia is one worst along with elbow dysplasia. Diesel had panosteitis last year which is caused by inflammation of the leg bones due to growth. We treated him with painkillers until he grew out of it but x-rays were required. Heart problems and Von Willebrands diesese are also found in some dogs. 

As you know a good breeder will done the health tests needed. Can you give the name of them breeders you are thinking of? German working lines?? Any colors you prefer? Diesel is a sable long coat.

Diesel doesn't require any more exercise than Willow and will happily retrieve his favourite ball for ages! He loves to use his brain and is very, very easy to train.

The breed should come with a warning saying 'This dog will try and outsmart you!'

Diesel will happily let Willow chew on his legs or let my 7 year old cousin whisper secrets in his ear.









When scared he will lean into me and when I am scared he will go in front of me and won't move till I give the ok. They need lots of training and a strong leader who won't let them rule the house but they also need someone to scratch their butt and tell them they are gorgeous!!

Like some have said I would go with a female pup if I was you. Would he be ok if he lived with her from a pup? 

Good luck! Ask me anything you want and let me know what you decide! Sorry the post was so long.

Here is one last pic of my two.









Handsome boy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great post!.I love Diesel and could steal him in a heartbeat so beware!.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

At least if you have a golden you are used to the shedding. His hair is awful!! I thought to myself when considering a golden that more hair wouldn't make much difference so why not get two hairy breeds! 

Again I stress that training and brain activities tire Diesel out great! His fave game is finding his toys that I hide around the house. A few rounds of that and he is ready for a nap!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> At least if you have a golden you are used to the shedding. His hair is awful!! I thought to myself when considering a golden that more hair wouldn't make much difference so why not get two hairy breeds!
> 
> Again I stress that training and brain activities tire Diesel out great! His fave game is finding his toys that I hide around the house. A few rounds of that and he is ready for a nap!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing pics of your Diesel. He is so handsome.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't tell me that as I have 1000+ Diesel pics on my computer!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Don't tell me that as I have 1000+ Diesel pics on my computer!!


Bring em on!!!!!!  I could look at his pics all day. I'm becoming a Diesel stalker. lol


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck with your decision. As you can see, Diesel is gorgeous!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I did! I had Woody and a GSD from 8 weeks of age each..they were great with other......The GSD was the alpha female, but she respected woody..it was my Siberian that drove her nuts.....but they did well together


----------



## Dodger08 (May 16, 2008)

I have a 9 month old female (spayed) Shepard cross and my 3 month old male (intact) GR. they get along great!! We had the Shepard cross first and she loves people and other dogs to begin with. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Agree with the others on pics of Diesel, love seeing them! He is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> I have always wanted another GS since the one I had when I was young (He was wonderful!) but I love my goldens so this is an ongoing dilemma!
> 
> Does anyone have both and how do they get along?
> 
> ...



Here is Tally as a nine week old with our neighbors WONDERFUL female shepard. She is a tender, intelligent dog who romps with my three goldens.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I have an 8yr old male Shepard and of course my 7mos old golden. Well he hated her at first. He was the only one for 8 years (he is my husbands dog). When we brought the golden in he would growl at her try to nip at her and he is dog aggresive(police dog). This lasted about 2 months before he realized the pup was not leaving. Now, He loves her!! he doesn't cuddle up to her but he tolerates her jumping,nipping and all that other good stuff. He came a long way!! We honestly didn't think it was going to work out...But all is fine now!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your input!!! Diesel (and Willow) are gorgeous! 
The GS I had at 19 was a one person dog(me) but was great with everyone including my parent's dogs. 
The breeder we are considering is here:http://www.vomspringer.com/index.htm
I would get one NOW if I could but know I should wait till I am feeling better medically in order to train a pup. I forget how demanding puppies are! So actually I don't know when we will get a pup but it does ease my mind to see all the dogs getting along.

I think Gunner will be fine with a pup especially once he gets used to it. I REALLY would prefer a male but if everyone thinks a female would probably do better with Gunner, that might be best.

The breeder is about 350 miles from us so don't know how soon we'll get out there to visit. Maybe in the fall if we visit our daughter in CO.

Thanks again for all the great pics and info.
Ljilly, your friends dog with Tally is adorable!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have only had a quick look at the website but have fallen in love with Czech import dog Benjamin. Bomb dectection, police dog and SchH 2. What a dog!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

As I have said before I have never been a big fan of GS's but think thats because I have never ever known one. I can honestly say I have never ever been close enough to one to stoke it! A girl I worked with had one and I daren't go to her house as it was aggressive. I am actually a 'Big Wuss' at times with dogs - healthy respect!!
Anyway, I have to say Diesel is so gorgeous, I love his character and actually find myself looking for him in Lisa and Willows posts and not Willow! The two of them together though warm my heart and brighten up my day. 2 lovely dogs.
Sorry went off track. If Diesel is anything to go by. A GS would be a good companion for a GR!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I have only had a quick look at the website but have fallen in love with Czech import dog Benjamin. Bomb dectection, police dog and SchH 2. What a dog!


Uno and Rauber are my faves! I would love a pup of theirs!
I already have a name! Sasha. : )


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

My personal experience (almost 20 years) with German Shephards is that the females can be just as dominant if not more dominant than the males. My Grandfather bred, trained, and showed GS's when I was growing up. They make wonderfull companions and although they are easily trainable they require a great deal of training to reach their high level of learning potential. GS's are extremely intelligent and very loyal. Sometimes their loyalty can cause problems though if not properly trained. I think a GS and a GR can get along great especially if you have an older GR and are getting a pup. In a way a GS is never content like a GR they have to constantly be pushed to their limit as far as learning new things. Although, (in my opinion) GR's and GS's are equally intelligent. The difference is the GS is more outgoing, very brave, and very independant.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

yes, that's my concern. They may be too outgoing and independent for this stage in MY life. We need to give it alot of responsible thought.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Oh man....Diesel is AWSOME!

I live in germany now and for a while searched for a Deuche Sheferhund but for the first time fell for a GR. Guess it was meant to be:wave:

(named her after my last GSD though, some kind of re-incarnation thing going on)


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there!
I also have a GSD and Golden and number 3 is a mix of some sort:uhoh:. My GSD is an 8 year old female, we've had her since she was 1yr. Sophie is our 10 month old Golden (also female). They get along beautifully! Sophie is probably a bit too corny for Chloe's taste, but she just tells her to "buzz off" in doggie lingo. Here's some pics
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## baltic (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds like the consensus is that Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds get along great! 

Even female - female combos seem to be okay for some on here, which is a relief to hear.


----------

